# Weekend Work



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Something I've been working on this weekend.
A few spy photos for your consideration
























Far from finished but getting there.

Kevin


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am simply amazed at how you can use
so little amount of body and still get so much style.
This one will be fantastic too!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin, that is really cool. simple yet defined. kudos


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks fast -n- racey


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

...and it is only appropriate that at the bottom of the picture it says DREMEL!

Where would we be without it.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Well Back in the stone age. B.D. ( Before dremel) We used a hot xacto knife heated on the kitchen stove. Vauge memories of Mom yelling " Dont drip any of that plastic on my stove" and Dad chiming in " That's a good way to get burned" Not to metion the fumes of the plastic as we carefully carved up valuable bodies for larger wheels mostly or to copy our favorite local dirt track car. Ahhh The good ol dayz'
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great way to spend the weekends!!! And it's yellow and it's looking good...RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't identify what that body was, but it sure looks cool now!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto what slotto said! I can't make out the body's origin... Looks super as modeled though!! I would stick with the yellow on it. It really fits the design! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oooooh, ahhhhhh, I like where this one is goin' :thumbsup: Kevin


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words all. This started life as a body of one 
of these








A Nash Metropolitan made from 56 to 62. Can't tell you where
this idea came from, just did. Working on the back bumper so
we will see where that goes. This car has already hit the junk
box twice, so anything can happen LOL
More pics later.

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Upside down bathtub!!! :lol:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Great work Kevin!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Is this the same project as in the new "metro" thread?


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes it is. Screwed up and made new thread by mistake. sorry

Kevin


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That would take first place in the guess what it was category.
Would have never guessed it was a Nash!
Hit the junkbox 2wice? LOL


----------

